# Free Gas Grill



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is not a joke. You can get a free BBQ grill from any of the following stores:

A&P
Albertsons
Costco
Food Lion
Fry's
Kroger
Meijer
Publix
Safeway
Target
Wal-Mart
Winn-Dixie

I especially like the higher shelf which can be used for keeping things warm!










I updated it for everyone to see from your first post. Mod CamperAndy


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Link's dead


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Having Computer prolems and I am trying to work them out


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Having Computer prolems and I am trying to work them out


under gas grill and Jokes Outback?

Yes, it would appear that way.









Hope you get it fixed.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where's the beef??...or, err, the grill??
















Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Is it 01 April already???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Willie, we can't see the image on your C: drive. Please post to a public location.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Your link is not working, please give updates in one place so we can follow it. A free grill is something we all would be interested in


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Could this be the one he is talking about?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure the whole bunch of firefighters on here would be interested in the "strip.jpg" on that link...
















Steve


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

vdub said:


> Could this be the one he is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes














I am still having some downloading Problem


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I cheated.... I'm on a 1 Gigabit line at the moment. Just a tad faster than your typical dsl or cable thingy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

vdub said:


> Could this be the one he is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny...LMAO!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]116850[/snapback]​


Me too







I believe this is the grill fondly known as the "Po Boy" Grill or the George Foreman's Homeless Edition grill.

thanks for the laugh!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very well done, willie!

Must be a bear to clean though. But, I guess if it's free, you can just leave it and get another one next time you need to grill something.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just make sure you take your kid out of the child seat first.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Just make sure you take your kid out of the child seat first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, man... And where is the fun in that?
You know there is a reason they put those seat belts in there. Duh!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you take your kid out of the child seat first.Â
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just too much
















Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Good one, I was scanning the stores to see which one was closest too me, and then saw the photo....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Just make sure you take your kid out of the child seat first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figure they can sit there and have a great place to roast marshmallows.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I printed it right before leaving to Outback for the weekend. Didn't see any of them there. I guess we stayed at an upper class CG.


----------

